# Shadows on ceiling



## in2flyfishing (Apr 3, 2010)

I’ve noticed shadows on my ceiling that follow the roof trusses. I checked the attic and didn’t see any mold or leaks. The paint on the ceiling is pretty old, but why would the shadows be following the trusses?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Pictures would help..

odds are you are reading for the firstime ... seams and naiing pattern of drywall compound on nails. Many factors could make this show up.. temperature variance ... etc...:huh:

prime and paint again for best chance for these "shadows" to go away. :thumbsup:


----------



## in2flyfishing (Apr 3, 2010)

*Ceiling*

Thanks Big Bob.
It's a little hard to see but from the picture you can see the shadows follow the 24in spacing for the trusses.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

A++ picture.

how old is the ceiling? Code changes in FL addressed the 24" OC problem your pics show by calling for 5/8" rock on ceilings then... Later USG and others came out with re-inforced ceiling rock.. in-between... drywallers reinforced the back of the boards with duct tape... 

this may be a time and humidity thing.. catching up to you.

painting won't solve this...
..
TEXTURE LOOKs LIKE ORANGEPEEL or light single knockdown: Solution might be 1. scape texture. 2.damp wipe clean.. heavy skim coat.. texture as desired...3. repaint if needed.

or better ...long term... R&R or rock over with 5/8" or ceiling board .. prime and retexture.. paint if needed.

You are not alone with this look... many..many.. houses have the same appearance.


----------



## in2flyfishing (Apr 3, 2010)

*Ceiling*

It's 18 years old. Live in the Seattle area. Hope a new coat of paint will take care of it


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

in2flyfishing said:


> It's 18 years old. Live in the Seattle area. Hope a new coat of paint will take care of it


Seattle is know for it's good football team and being rather rainey...= humidity.

Paint will work if you really believe it.. wear sunglasses inside.. and change the lighting... I will take my 5 yr old grand daughter on the polar express again this year...and we will believe...believe...believe...


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds like drywall sag


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Howdy from Tacoma!

http://www.buildingpreservation.com/Case 5.htm

Be safe, Gary


----------

